# ELLENVILLE GLASSWORKS/need info



## bermuda bottles (Feb 25, 2007)

Anyone have any info on age/rarety/value on this wiskey.i am not sure myself it's the first one i have found and seen.i can't find it listed anywhere.another dive treasure.


----------



## bermuda bottles (Feb 25, 2007)

Here is a pic of the base,this bottle is loaded with bubbles,amazing condition and nice color also.


----------



## epgorge (Feb 25, 2007)

It is a three piece mold, straight neck whiskey bottle. What does the embossment on the bottom say?
 Joel


----------



## bermuda bottles (Feb 26, 2007)

The base has ELLENVILLE GLASS WORKS writen on it.hope its of help.


----------



## epgorge (Feb 26, 2007)

*It's a keeper.*
* from: *
*http://209.85.165.104/search?q=cache:tUEfQLgdyyEJ:www.hopefarm.com/ulster1.htm+ELLENVILLE+GLASS+WORKS&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=1&gl=us*
*The Ellenville* Glass[/b] Company[/b] -- This company was organized in 1836 by a group of glass[/b] makers from Coventry and Willington, Connecticut, headed by Jasper Gilbert. The site was on Sandbergh Creek, where the New York, Ontario & Western station now stands, and in October, 1837, they began to make bottles, carboys and demijohns, using for fuel as much as ten thousand cords of hard wood a year from nearby forest land which they purchased. They had a company store on Canal Street. Ellenville[/b] bottles came to be in common use throughout the country and business flourished until the Civil War, which affected them adversely, so that in 1866 a new company was organized and incorporated, the Ellenville[/b] Glass[/b] Works[/b], which took over the lands and factories of the old concern. In 1869 this was said to be the largest establishment of its kind in the United States, giving employment to about 540 persons, including many women and children, who covered the bottles with a basket work of willow twigs raised on the company's "Willow Lot."
 In 1871 the glass[/b] works[/b] covered twelve acres of ground and had an outlet store in New York City, but was knocked out by the depression of 1873, foreclosed and, in 1882, its property was finally sold to Charles A. Edwards. A new company, the Ellenville[/b] Glass[/b] Factory, was organized, in which many of the glass[/b] blowers bought shares. They made green and amber glassware, flasks, wine and beer bottles and one and five-gallon demijohns. In 1886 they started making white glass[/b] for insulators and fruit jars, with silica ground from Shawangunk Creek. A huge stone bowl used for grinding the rock now forms the base of a fountain set up by the railroad company.
 On November 20, 1886, a strike promoted by the Knights of Labor for higher wages and the elimination of apprentices was partially successful and on December 24 the strikers resumed their work. However, business declined and in spite of heroic efforts by the trustees, ended in 1896 by foreclosure.
 Although the chief product of the various factories was bottles, paper weights and ornamental objects were also made. Mrs. Roy W. Ball, of Ellenville[/b], has about twenty-five rare pieces of great interest to old glass[/b] collectors.


----------



## annie44 (Feb 26, 2007)

The base embossed whiskeys are collected by a lot of people - that's a nice find!  Like most bottles the rare color variants have the most value.  Yours seems to have a lot of character, and appears to be in good condition overall.


----------



## epgorge (Feb 26, 2007)

I will give you $20 bucks for it.
 Joel


----------



## bermuda bottles (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks Annie/Joel for the great info,bottle manufacturer has a great history,any idea if this is a rare color if not what would be considered rare for this wiskey?
 going diving.


----------



## 1926/07 (Mar 4, 2007)

This is pretty interesting,as I live 45 minutes from Ellenville,N.Y.. I did a job there a few weeks ago. It is rich with history. It was home of the D&H canal,which linked the Hudson river with the Deleware river years ago. It is also home of the Schuwangunk Mtn's. I am not familiar with the Glassworks ,but I am under the impression that there were  many glass works and bottle co.'s in the region at that time..
 Good luck.
 Regards, 1926/07


----------



## BRIAN S. (Mar 5, 2007)

Olive green is the most common coloration for a Ellenville. 
 I have seen  Amber , Golden yellow , Olive amber , and Forest green examples in the past . And I have heard rumors of an Aqua example. 
 The Olive greens in good condition usually bring in the 65.00 - 75.00 range. It is my experience that color variants in the Ellenville bottles are much scarcer than color variants in the Dyottville and Whitney base embossed Whiskeys .


----------

